# Custom Bike By Lowlife Bikes Cocoa Beach Fl ,  Built By Gary Sheron ,



## bikebozo (Aug 6, 2016)

Built by Lowlife Bikes Cocoa Beach Fl.   Gary Sheron , bike can be used for advertising , with a simple sign change


----------



## REC (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary is a nut - in a VERY good way. You should see the adult sized trikes he builds. They are really cool too. They're shown on the facebook page. Various styles, but the original ones I saw when he first started to make them were a hoot! Like a kids trike, but BIG!

REC


----------

